# Deer Cocain



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Alright I have no idea what is going on at my farm. I have a food plot at the top of my hill. In that food plot i recently put up my feeder, Moultre Infra-red camera and a deer cocain block. I poured the liquid over the block and let it sit. Last sunday i put that out and on monday the block itself was gone. This past sunday i put another one out and last night i check it too was gone. I dont think that there are people stealing a $4 item when my feeder, treestand and camer is within 20 yards, im going to stick my camer on the block when i get another one and see whats taking it. I cant imagine a deer draging it off and i have never had this happen before. Its not my buddies for sure screwing with me. I spread my good friends ashes about 50 yards from this spot last fall, so im wondering if he is freaking me out from beyond the grave  Any ideas???


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That does sound weird. Post up some pics when you figure it out, I'm curious now too!!


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Got any Feral Hogs down there? They could be your culprit.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

bigfoot and he's a coke head!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe *****


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

did u walk around in that area and check to see if the deer arent just moving the block around? or any other animal could be doing so?..just my guess. i use mineral licks a lot and sometimes i tend to find em 20-30 yards away from where i put them over night


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I looked all around and they are GONE! I cant imagine seeing a **** carring the big block over his shoulder walking on 2 legs away with it  I'll post when i get another one and move the camera. I'll catch that culprit  And no hogs that i know of. i live on the farm and hunted there for about 15 years and never seen one


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

If hogs are the case, I'm more than willing to help you harvest a few.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

ever find out wat was taken ur blocks? theres been reports of a few bears in portage county where im at im not sure how far ya are away but mabe a bear or bobcat? or even few coyotes got them all over here they are a pain in a arse lol could be bigfoot he's gota eat right?


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

now im curious


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

put one of your blocks out and put a trail camera on it no way you cant see something unless its ghosts have you ever buried anyone out there lol jk


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

I second the bigfoot theory.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally we may get a picture of the great sasquatch lol I cannot wait! lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> Maybe *****


my guess too


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

i never put another one out. i do plan on it though at some point. I'll let you know


----------



## Hilde (Oct 21, 2008)

Try cutting it with a little baby powder.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Try cutting it with a little baby powder.


won't work bigfoot only likes the pure stuff! nothing stepped on


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Gotta be *****... My buddy put out the Acorn Rage blocks and got pictures of 2 raccoons rolling it away. I found it quite hilarious, he on the other hand was a little P O'ed


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya its definately bigfoot, his wife probably kicked him out so he turned to the deer "cocaine" because his buddy the 160 inch whitetail told him it was the good stuff and it makes everything better!! rofl


----------

